# E. Anheuser St. Louis



## nhpharm (Oct 25, 2017)

Dug this in a late 1860's/early 1870's trash pit here in Texas a few weeks ago...thought it was a typical slick whiskey at first but discovered it was embossed "E. Anheuser & Co./St. Louis Mo".  Nonetheless, was excited to find this...appears to be the first generation of the Anheuser bottles and apparently quite hard to find!  Just thought I would share.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 26, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## catman (Oct 26, 2017)

Cool find!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Oct 26, 2017)

Really nice.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 26, 2017)

Awesome, wtg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony AZ (Oct 29, 2017)

That's an awesome find there!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks!  I was excited to dig something other than a slick beer...these big quart amber beers are typically slicks.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 1, 2017)

Very nice, great find


----------

